# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box 3.3 Released - Samsung Frp , Code Calculator [17/07/2017]

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 3.3 (17th July 2017)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 3.3 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 3.3 Highlights* 
  Code: *
Added 
Samsung Sm-G920A 
Samsung Sm-G920AZ 
Samsung Sm-G920D 
Samsung Sm-G920F 
Samsung Sm-G920FD 
Samsung Sm-G920FZ 
Samsung Sm-G920I 
Samsung Sm-G920K 
Samsung Sm-G920L 
Samsung Sm-G920S 
Samsung Sm-G920T 
Samsung Sm-G920W8 
Samsung Sm-G9250 
Samsung Sm-G925A 
Samsung Sm-G925F 
Samsung Sm-G925FQ 
Samsung Sm-G925I 
Samsung Sm-G925K 
Samsung Sm-G925L 
Samsung Sm-G925S 
Samsung Sm-G925T 
Samsung Sm-G925W8 
Samsung Sm-N9208 
Samsung Sm-N920A 
Samsung Sm-N920C 
Samsung Sm-N920CD 
Samsung Sm-N920F 
Samsung Sm-N920G 
Samsung Sm-N920I 
Samsung Sm-N920K 
Samsung Sm-N920L 
Samsung Sm-N920S 
Samsung Sm-N920T 
Samsung Sm-N920W8 
Samsung Sm-G9287 
Samsung Sm-G9287C 
Samsung Sm-G928C 
Samsung Sm-G928F 
Samsung Sm-G928G 
Samsung Sm-G928I 
Samsung Sm-G928K 
Samsung Sm-G928L 
Samsung Sm-G928S 
Samsung Sm-G928T 
Samsung Sm-G928W8 
Samsung Sm-G930F 
Samsung Sm-G930FD 
Samsung Sm-G930K 
Samsung Sm-G930L 
Samsung Sm-G930S 
Samsung Sm-G930W8 
Samsung Sm-G935F 
Samsung Sm-G935FD 
Samsung Sm-G935K 
Samsung Sm-G935L 
Samsung Sm-G935S 
Samsung Sm-G935W8  
Remove Frp Lock
Remove Reactivation lock 
Remove EE Lock
Over Usb & Uart cable  
No Need Combination Files
No Need Downgrade  
Go to Others Tab -> Frp Tool -> Samsung uart Method
Follow Instructions 
Samsung Mtk Frp Removal 
Sm-G532F/M/G in Download Mode 
Wiko RainBow 4G
Wiko Sunset
Wiko Sunny
Wiko Fever
Wiko Freddy
Wiko Jerry
Wiko LENNY 
Unlimited Code Calculation By Imei 
Other Improvments  *   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note :* Disable Your Av if You Get Any Virus Alert   *More To Come - Keep Watching*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Samsung Sm-G925A Frp Lock Removed      _

----------

